# Socks proxy



## Hayate (Dec 12, 2011)

Hello. I'm trying to find software for FreeBSD, which would be implemented Socks proxy.
My FreeBSD has several addresses.
And I want each authorized user of the Internet through a separate IP.
Is it possible? And what software has such features?
I apologize for machine translation. I read in English well, but thought I express with difficulty.


----------



## aragon (Dec 12, 2011)

You could ask the same question on a Linux forum and the suggestions would probably work the same on FreeBSD.  3rd party software isn't really specific or unique on FreeBSD, and there's far too much of it for the FreeBSD community to know all of it in as much depth as you're asking.

With that out of the way, you can try net/3proxy.  It's a SOCKS proxy, maybe it can do what you need too.


----------

